

NodeUp: a node.js podcast - cjm
http://nodeup.com/six

======
petercooper
It's good and I recommend it, but "new" isn't quite right:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2716515>

~~~
cjm
new episode

------
bjtitus
I got a blank page when I visited the site and had to drill into RSS to find
any content.

~~~
dshaw7
Page seems to be taking a while to load. Give it a bit and it comes in.

